# Want elf ears?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah me neither.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ations-look-like-fantasy-film-characters.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, they DO look good on Liv Tyler

Here's the deal breaker on this operation: "Mr Haworth's operation costs $600 for both ears and takes about 20 minutes, but he is *not allowed to use any anaesthetic *because he is not a doctor, reported ABC."

OW!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

um....yeah, i think i'll just stick to prosthetics (sp?) 

it's an interesting idea, but i wouldn't dare even think it unless anaesthetic were uesed!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

People are idiots.

I prefer THIS: http://www.alleycatscratch.com/lotr/Quick/Ears.htm


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

While I don't think the end result looks bad I don't understand why anyone would do any sort of unneeded surgery and dangerous. And WITHOUT anaesthetic? :eekin: people ARE idiots.


----------

